# Liszt Symphonic poems



## Pianoorchestraguy (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I am a Classical pianist and I had little experience ten years ago with some conducting lessons. I learnt the basic hand moves. It is a piece of cake for me to sight read full scores not matter how complicated they might be. 

I just wanted to ask people who have experience with orchestral repertoire: Would it be too difficult for me to start now again with conducting lessons with such a work as Liszt's Tasso? I know it requires large orchestra and the music is highly demanding, but I mean mostly in terms of the hand-technique thing. Would it be doable or is it too difficult?

I am just obsessed with Liszt's orchestral music and especially with this poem and I want to learn to conduct it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Conducting it ain't the challenge. Directing the rehearsals is where it's at. Once the musicians know the work the way you want it played, you just need to keep them together and on time. Grow your hair long and keep it shampooed.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

and of course when you say you have no trouble sight-reading an orchestral score re: requisite skills for a conductor, that means you can sight read it at the piano near tempo, doing any of the necessary instrumental transpositions off the score while making a reasonable reduction of it -- on the fly, with a piece you've never heard or seen


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

PetrB said:


> and of course when you say you have no trouble sight-reading an orchestral score re: requisite skills for a conductor, that means you can sight read it at the piano near tempo, doing any of the necessary instrumental transpositions off the score while making a reasonable reduction of it -- on the fly, with a piece you've never heard or seen


Come now, PetrB! Such abilities are downright sublunary at this point. 

::weeps::


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Novelette said:


> Come now, PetrB! Such abilities are downright sublunary at this point.
> 
> ::weeps::


The man in the moon looks down on our childish hopes and dreams... and weeps


----------



## Pianoorchestraguy (Jul 15, 2014)

Ukko said:


> Conducting it ain't the challenge. Directing the rehearsals is where it's at. Once the musicians know the work the way you want it played, you just need to keep them together and on time. Grow your hair long and keep it shampooed.
> 
> I am pretty sure I won't have the chance of rehearsing it with the orchestra of the school. It's only for my private lesson with the conductor. He will be mostly preoccupied with my hand technique. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Aggelos (May 29, 2009)

If conducting doesn't work for you, then you can make do with piano transcriptions of the symphonic poems.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/May13/Liszt_transcriptions_TOCC0092.htm
http://www.toccataclassics.com/cddetail.php?CN=TOCC0092

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/June10/Liszt_Stradal_Tocc0035.htm
http://www.toccataclassics.com/cddetail.php?CN=TOCC0035

http://www.alba.fi/en/shop/products/4324

http://www.dynamic.it/scheda_pro.php?pid=874
http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=DY 0716

http://www.allmusic.com/album/tausig-liszt-symphonic-poem-transcriptions-mw0001824940


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Pianoorchestraguy said:


> Ukko said:
> 
> 
> > Conducting it ain't the challenge. Directing the rehearsals is where it's at. Once the musicians know the work the way you want it played, you just need to keep them together and on time. Grow your hair long and keep it shampooed.
> ...


----------

